# KCNC Scandium seat post 150gm $55!



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

This is a pretty good deal on an ultralight post 27.2 x 350mm. It's Scandium with ti bolts. I just received mine and it weighed in at 145gms.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Scandium-Ti...230120073QQcategoryZ58101QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thought I'd pass the news along


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Hey, do you have any better pics? I'd love to see it closer up. That's a sweet deal.
Thanks!


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*thats funny, nino was selling*

that same post for $85!!!!!! guess when certain people said he was a rip off
they weren't lying.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well that guys is making squat to very little on those posts.
thos prices are a bit too low espivcally with the Euro climbing.

I have the pricing and I am getting ready to order a bunch....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*pics...*



Axis II said:


> Hey, do you have any better pics? I'd love to see it closer up. That's a sweet deal.
> Thanks!


that guy is selling them for nothing...he's just damn stupid. anyway - i already told you guys that these posts are sweet.

27,2/350 = 142g
31,6/350 = 152g

by the way - this is the cheapest you can find them in europe....70 Euro = 89 US$
http://cgi.ebay.de/KCNC-TI-PRO-LITE...241332061QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Too bad I need a 31.6, and he's got those for the usual $85.99, figure THAT one out! The 27.2's are no longer available. Somebody probably swallowed all of them up, just to resell 'em at the going rate!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

psinsyd said:


> Too bad I need a 31.6, and he's got those for the usual $85.99, figure THAT one out! The 27.2's are no longer available. Somebody probably swallowed all of them up, just to resell 'em at the going rate!


or Mtbric is just good friends with the seller....you know those old tricks to get your attention he mentions a good source in some public forums and all guys go and try to get one...

anyway - 85 is a good deal too. that's what i sold them for as well. these post are a steal!


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

nino said:


> or Mtbric is just good friends with the seller....you know those old tricks to get your attention he mentions a good source in some public forums and all guys go and try to get one...
> 
> anyway - 85 is a good deal too. that's what i sold them for as well. these post are a steal!


I HATE when that happens!! Anyways, I think I may have to pick up one of these posts in the near future for the Bandito. I picked up the M2 Racer seatpost clamp for it, but something just seems wrong with that clamp holding a relatively heavy post like the Thomson Elite that I have on it now, like it's against the weight-weenie code of ethics!! I'll probably do some shopping to see who can give me the best deal, but I'll worry about that when I'm ready to buy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Mtbric. No point in paying over 50% more for the same item...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*just in case...*



eurorider said:


> Thanks for letting us know Mtbric. No point in paying over 50% more for the same item...


just in case you didn't understand what is going on here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1874457&postcount=6

have fun


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

Are these posts ultra-stiff, or is there some flex in them. Just curious because I've become a big believer in flexy Ti seatposts on hardtails recently. There are no Ti posts in that weight range at that length though. I ask because I've laid hands on a scandium frame recently and it is definitely more compliant than the 7005 series aluminum that I've been riding lately...

On the other hand, seems that they might be more prone to breakage if they flex too much.  I _am_ really thinking about getting one though. This isn't at all to bash the product!


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

Has anyone on the board actually ridden one of these for any length of time? Any comments at all about strength, stiffness or durability?


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*I tried to fill you guys in.*

When I bought mine there were 3 available. He also has a 27.2 set back scandium post for $47 @ 165gm which I thought was a pretty good deal aswell. I believe this guy is in Japan and I'm in LA so no connection there.

As for the ride, I haven't ridden the thing yet. Not finished with my build. Oddly enough it's not going to be a weight weenie setup. I just really like the post.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Wish I could tell you, but haven't received it yet...*



AZ-X said:


> Has anyone on the board actually ridden one of these for any length of time? Any comments at all about strength, stiffness or durability?


Funny this post is up here. I ordered one from Nino that he shipped on April 10th that I have not seen yet or I could offer some thoughts. Still waiting for it's arrival. I hope I actually see it some time...

N.


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Market price ??*



peabody said:


> that same post for $85!!!!!! guess when certain people said he was a rip off
> they weren't lying.


Why do you consider selling parts on line within a specialized market a rip off ??
When you go down the street a buy a soda and the large chain store sell a bottle for 0.99 cents and then the corner convience store is $1.49 is this a rip off ? Or is this market driven pricing ? Same thing when you make available a new lite part before it is for sale at every corner. If he sellls the posts for $85 dollars this week the market may only bare $55 next week. Nino will have to lower his price or continue to encure reduced sales or no sales at all. For most part nino provides unique and hard to find lite parts so for that comes a preminum.
And not to get into your business, however I would not expect that you give your services and or product away at your cost. Maybe you do and if so you must start new services up very offen since you will not be in business very long! All thing and I have never purchased a part from nino however I am changing one bike back to V Brakes and will use nino tuning kits which for a few nuts and bolt are quit expensive, then I have to consider the amount of my time and the value of my time in finding all these parts in Aluminum or Titanium. They then become quite resonable so there again your time my come very cheap to you and you have alot of it to search down nuts and bolts.Or the third fact that you simiply can not afford lite parts, so similar to the case of all the carbon fiber haters 
out there always complain about how weak or fragile carbon is and when questioned about if there frame is carbon? NO, carbon bars? NO acrbon seatpost? NO but it still is weak and if you bent it on a rock lord help use as it will be destroyed. So don't buy the bars for $85 then you will not have to liten your bike or get ripped off!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I got one too...*

Not to rub it in...but I got one from ebay as well....$55....I think ridersparidise or something like that.


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

hes selling just above the wholesale price. Hes been contacted for selling the posts too cheaply by the manufacturer (KCNC) and they are threatening to pull his contract with them because of his pricing is too low.

jeremy


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*if jeremyb is right...that is sad*

That is sad, I'm sorry to hear that. Someone must have got pissed that he wasn't screwing people like they were, and they were losing sales. Piss poor.

I'm not great at math, but if he's selling just above wholesale(I'll assume a 5-10 dollar profit margin) and those things are now selling for $85 or more, then they are almost a 40-50% markup item:eekster: . That is a ridiculous profit margin. Maybe if others were not so greedy, they could have figured out that sometimes "a fast nickle is better than a slow dime." Simply was all the guy was doing. The manufacturer got their money and I am sure that kcnc didn't care until someone complained. Go into a grocery store, for crying out loud, and you pay less for a jug of milk than it cost the store to buy it. I guess the dairy farms should think about pulling all their product from the resellers...( perishable item and not apples to apples, but you get the point).

I do not feel sorry for anyone who is "missing out on sales" because this guy is giving the consumer what they are wanting. His price point was great, smart in fact. At 85 dollars I would never have bought that item. That price point is getting into the light carbon posts and ti posts(U.S.E. comes to mind...plenty of other as well). KCNC is crazy if they think that post is worth almost 90 dollars....it was a good post for 55 dollars, and I am happy with mine, but 85 bucks.. . I see he is still selling his cassettes cheaper than other places I have seen, wonder how long that will last.....

Greed, definately one of the great deadly sins.....anyways, I will get off my soapbox now. I just get so irrate when I hear that a retailer not "raping" a customer is considered a bad thing. :incazzato:

Sorry to hear no one else will get such a killer deal...

Hope my rant doesn't offend anyone....just my 2 cents....

Peace


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



budswaller said:


> That is sad, I'm sorry to hear that. Someone must have got pissed that he wasn't screwing people like they were, and they were losing sales. Piss poor.
> 
> I'm not great at math, but if he's selling just above wholesale(I'll assume a 5-10 dollar profit margin) and those things are now selling for $85 or more, then they are almost a 40-50% markup item:eekster: . That is a ridiculous profit margin. Maybe if others were not so greedy, they could have figured out that sometimes "a fast nickle is better than a slow dime." Simply was all the guy was doing. The manufacturer got their money and I am sure that kcnc didn't care until someone complained. Go into a grocery store, for crying out loud, and you pay less for a jug of milk than it cost the store to buy it. I guess the dairy farms should think about pulling all their product from the resellers...( perishable item and not apples to apples, but you get the point).
> 
> ...


if KCNC is serious about their distribuiton they sure don't want any distributor selling at distributors cost. this way there is no room for re-sellers/shops. that's what this guy for sure did: he got much lower distributor pricing and sold it direct.

that's for sure a good thing for the consumer BUT leaves all shops out of the picture. and it's the shop that helps you out when you need it. it's the local mechanic that does all the service etc...if those shops can't make money they die...

it all ends that we have to get our parts direct from manufacturers. that is usually the case with smaller companies like Extralite or M2Racer etc. and it really sucks if you have to get parts from across the pond.

so, next time you get a new car maybe don't go to your local garage but rather send a mail directly to the manufacturer...you should get a killer deal...oh - it's a Toyota? maybe wait about 2 months until it gets shipped over the pond...got the point?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*the idea...not attacking a person*

I was wondering how fast this would upset someone...I was simply attacking the idea, not any individual. I completely understand the fact that a bike shop would need to sell it for more than, lets say a mail order company. That was my point with a "quick nickle is better than a slow dime." Bike shops rely way to much on the slow dime.

For example...a mailorder co. will sell many items at a reduced profit margin whereas the bike store is relying on only a few sales, but a much higher profit margin, to make the same amount of income. The bike store justifies this, as you state, because they will provide service or installation and all those extra things. If someone needs installation for a seatpost, they are in some serious trouble

I don't however, understand your point about the cars nino...but that is ok. And for the record, If I could save a couple grand and order a car from the manufacturer(which is what you do when the specific car you want isn't on the lot anyways, so I still don't see the point) a two month wait would be worth it!!  My family owns a dealership(not a lithia dealership), and I worked in a large chain of car stores for four years and know a little about that business. Lithia Motors had 50 stores in 12 or so states in the usa. There were internal competitions for sales figures and whatnot. The manager of the one I worked at was a "fast nickle" kind of guy. Most others were not, and would not deviate from their set profit margins. The "fast nickle" guy's store always was in the top for sales figures and profits. The sales personel where not as happy, as they had to work more since they didn't have such a large profit to gain comission from....but in the end it all worked out and they moved hundreds of cars a month.

Personally I am a guitar guy, and can draw on that experience as well. I know that they show about 50% profit magins if one goes by msrp(I looked on KCNC website and they don't even list msrp, strange). However, they all sell for closer to 10-20% profit margin. Speaking of automobiles again, the profit margin there is sad...5% or less on new vehicles. They make most of their money on used vehicles, repairs.

It just appears to me that bike stores, and I know this has been beat to death, should not need that high of a profit margin on parts to survive. I wish I knew the european version of Walmart, I'd make another point...hehe. If they simply sold for a little less, they would obviously sell more items. As you mentioned, they do provide support after the sale, and to many that is more than worth it to pay a little more than a mail order item, per say. And I agree, but we all know that they expect a sort of "bicycle charity", and mark things up to such a degree that only a few will not look for better deal online or through a mail order company.

I do all my own wrenching, as I am positive you do too nino . Only time I need a shop is for facing work, and they get plenty of money out of me on that service. A lot of people are like that, so except for warranty stuff the service is moot for us mechanically gifted individuals . Now, If I could walk down to my local shop and buy an item for a small amount more than online...would I do it...sure! It would be quicker, and I would not have to factor in shipping ...I just don't understand why they don't operate like this...I blame greed...:devil:

Now after beating the dead horse about bike shop prices.....If in fact the guy selling those posts is breaking some sort of stipulation in a contract, then I agree it is wrong. But if he is just happy making a small profit and others are not...then like i said, it is a sad deal that he got repremanded.

Don't blame me...I was raised by a tightwad...It's in my genes to save money

Nino...don't take any of this personally(your actually the last person I expected to reply to my rant), I am a fan of your posts and will be contacting you about some parts soon.....do you do installs?  The install thing was a joke, but I do enjoy your posts on here, especially the weightweenie stuff. And I am wanting to order some brake tunig bolts from you.... although my business may not be welcomed since I just unknowingly started a debate with you

Man, I just wrote a book....

Peace


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

budswaller said:


> Nino...don't take any of this personally


no problem at all. i also sell parts at lower cost than my local bike shop...

but sometimes guys just don't realize how they destroy their own market. why should you sell such a nice seatpost at distributors cost? it is almost as light as a New Ultimate seatpost and lighter than Extralite which both cost around 160 euro (over 200$). there is no other seatpost in this weight range that can compete in price, not even at 85$ so why would you want to sell them cheaper??


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

_ The install thing was a joke, but I do enjoy your posts on here, especially the weightweenie stuff.  And I am wanting to order some brake tunig bolts from you.... although my business may not be welcomed since I just unknowingly started a debate with you _

I feel your pain. As someone who has voiced his differnces w/Nino as well, I can empathize w/your unease re: doing business w/him (I'm getting a set of Tune hubs from him!) Hopefully, it will all work out and in the end we can have our differences and still work together. Re: that seatpost: I dunno, $85.00 still seems like a helluva fair price for something that light "IF" it holds up. I'm one of those guys who forked out like twice that for an Extralite seatpost. I think the Extralite is a better looking post but still...that's not a bad price for the KCNC, IMO. I agree totally with your rant about the LBS thing. These days all the LBS in Minneapolis leave me wanting.....prices way too high for products I don't really want. I'm also fed up with being treated like an "A hole" for being a weight weenie by them. It's all about more suspension and bigger travel......"V-brakes! What are those?":madman:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Get a Volvo!!! Volvo has a programe where they will fly you to Sweden, put you up for one night in a nice hotel, give you a tour of the factory, meet the people that acutally built your car with their signatures, ship it back to the states and fly you back for $3000-4000 less than you pay in the US for a car.

yes you will fly back homw the next day, but you can get a car cheaper overseas!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry, the Extralite is $142. US.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

This is happening with a lot of companies. Shimnao started the trend when the 2004 DA stuff came out. I could sell well below MSRP and still make a nice profit.
Then Crank Brothers, Schwalbe, Zero Gravity and M2racer among the companies that i deal with that have done the same thing and now KCNC.
Also being done by Chris King

Each comapny varies on amount below MSRP you can sell. If you go below you will lose your right to sell.

The idea seems to make your product look very nice and and high end to the consumers which will drive up demand. If you sell that item at too low of of a price, it seems to cheapen the item, even if it was cheap to purchase in the first place.

Also many manufactures are raising their wholesale prices and cutting out large profit margins even for MO companies.

Many small shops and mail orders get away with lower pricing by not advertising the price of an itme they carry. Call them up and say do you carry this item and they will sell below the MSRP and the  manufacture will not know. For those of us who rely on web advertising, you can't get away with this.

Sometimes I think these companies should worry babut getting their prodcut out their for the consumers to use and not worry so much on what the price is. Espically form new and up and coming companies.

How many brands have you refused to try because of high costs? If dealers could offer you better pricing you might bite right? tehn when the consumer likes your brand and is loyal, you can slowly raise prices and demand goes up!

But if a dealer can still sell at a lower price and get more product out there, whcih will make them more money, why not!

Now should there be some type of minimum pricing? maybe, but where do you draw the line? Is a 200% mark-up a bit high? Only the consumer can decide that.

But allowing smaller comapines who can affod to sell at lower margins is goo for everyones interest, but it must be kept at a certain level that is not too low, and alows everyone to be happpy!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

You also have to rember, that he is located in Japn, so selling at a lower profit margin will still make him money.
if you are in the states, you must account for shipping cost form Taiwan to the US. Add that cost to the cost of the post and the price of the post starts to get even higher. Like any of product, it usally cheaper to purchase it from the home country than abroad. Packages form Extralite cost a good amount for a few itmes because the itlain PO is a ripoff!

Take for instance my cousin. He mentioned that a Frod escort at the time was almost as expesive as buying a lAudi in Italy.
Why, it was expnsive to get American products to Italy to keep cost down.
price out a VW, Audi, Mercedes, BMW or Jaguar in Europe and compare to pricing in the states. Same with buying a Toyota or Nisan in Japan.

Years agos my Mom you top go to Italy to buy Gucci purses because the cost was a 1/3 of what they sold for in the states. Now if you purchased as a business and shipped them over, it would cost a whole lot more!

So as a busines that most import these itmes, our cost go up and we can not offer the item as cheap as someone direct in Asia.


Funny to that I noticed that everyone on ebay now has KCNC cassettes all going for the same price. I guess they are really getting tough. But KCNC should go easy and let thier product really take off in the market before trying this.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

5% on cars? maybe eno cars. SUV can have mark-ups as high a 45-60% in some markets! Some of my sisters best friends and in the Car Businesss (Owners and Managers) and we all know this. I saved a ton on my Explorer because of them. Hell even when I bought my first new car, a Honda Civic Si 15 yrs ago, I got it a delar cost. You shoudld of seen the margin they were selling at! Even at "dealerss cost" they made my by sellig due to incentives! Now most will get screwed when they go to Finance that car for you. That's how they make thier big money on cars!

They finance you, then they turn around an get a lower rates from companies to finance then loan they financed you and make BIG time bucks!

yes money is in the new cars latley and in service. That's why luxury dealers will service your car for free. service does cost them squat, then you return a well serviced car in 2 yrs after the lease and they sell it a a nice big fat profit!


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Funny to that I noticed that everyone on ebay now has KCNC cassettes all going for the same price. I guess they are really getting tough. But KCNC should go easy and let thier product really take off in the market before trying this.


Exactly. Especially since, didn't their first generation clamps on their seatposts end up being a crappy design that they fixed in the second generation? Rather than cracking down on companies not selling their product expensively enough, they should be doing what Syntace did and start a program to get the first generation clamped seatposts swapped out.

I could be wrong, but I thought I remember many on here saying that they didn't like the design of the first clamps, but KCNC redesigned the clamp for the second gens.

Just my $.02 as always.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Dirtboy...*

This is offtopic, and I agree with a lot of what you said earlier.....but dang...where are you living that dealers make 40-50%?? That is just inacurate info.... You really think that on a 40,000 dollar suv a dealer is making 16,000 dollars at 40% profit, or 20,000 dollars at 50% If that was true I wouldn't have to had to go to college, or had to get a job...as my family would be rich... Maybe I misunderstood your post...

I was speaking primarily of domestic cars, not sure what dodge, chevy etc. themselves make (their margins are higher than 5% i would imagine) but the dealers are about 5%. Depending on vehicles, and dealer incitives they sometimes go a little higher, but industry average is about 5%. No Joke. Which on a 40,000 dollar vehicle equates to a 2000 dollar profit before you factor in all they make on extras....title work, undercoating...hehe...financing....and the list goes on. The dealership I worked at, not my parents unfortunately, average profit on vehicles was 4-6000 per unit. Dodge dealership, and damn did they sell trucks like they were going out of style.

AxisII...glad you feel my pain about the bikeshops....although that is such a dead horse, im embarassed I posted anything. :blush: When will they get it? Some things just won't change  Although I did buy a syntace stem from Dirtboy and it was about 5$ cheaper than anywhere else I could find. And he is a botique shop....I say right on Dirtboy :thumbsup:

Nino....I do agree he could have sold them for more as well. But like dirtboy mentioned, he is in Japan, and taiwan is just a short distance away. Logical he would be cheaper than other places.... Like hope products being cheaper in UK. Another point dirtboy made was getting product out in the market....and mentioned these items haven't really been proven yet...maybe that ebay guy knows something we don't:skep: hehe.

Been an interesting post, all our skewed views on economics...nice to hear dirtboy's opinion too since he actually sells products.....I've enjoyed it.

Be sure to check out my post coming up on a budget lightweight bike, and you all can heckle my build Been looking all over for a new 952xtr front derailleur, as they are so much ligher than the new ones(damn shimano...making new product heavier), but finally gave up and ordered a new one. Should be here in a few days!!

Peace


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*dirtboy*

I reread again, and maybe you were speaking of msrp...giving dealers 40-60%, which is still a little high, but that might be close. I was speaking actual profit, just like my example with the guitars above....msrp gives a lot of profit but actual sales never reflect msrp. I don't know of anyone who walks into a dealership and pays sticker price....

Peace


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Get a Volvo!!! Volvo has a programe where they will fly you to Sweden, put you up for one night in a nice hotel, give you a tour of the factory, meet the people that acutally built your car with their signatures, ship it back to the states and fly you back for $3000-4000 less than you pay in the US for a car.
> 
> yes you will fly back homw the next day, but you can get a car cheaper overseas!


I'm a mountain biker. Volvo doesn't make a truck.  Here's what I roll in:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, here in Miami dealers profits on some BIG SUVs like H2, Expeditions, Tahoes, etc and luxury SUVs like VW, Porsche, Lexus, etc gain yeild profits in the $18-20,000 profit range at the end of the day with all the dealer's incentives and such. More like $8-12,000 right off the lot.

Smaller SUVs like Explorers, Liberty, Escape can still yelid a $3-8,000 profit right off the bat.

SUV is our market are SOOOO overpriced due to high demand! When the h2 hit the market, they were going for $20k+ over MSRP!!!

Now smaller cars can go for $1000-3000 profit. 

Now is profit condider over what the dealer cost is? or what they acutally end up making after factory incentives at the end of the day?

This is were it get's tricky. When a dealer shows you a invoice showing cost, that's a base on they they pay. They can usally go much lower at bigger dealerships.

But yes. it's scary what they can make on cars. It's so sad to watch GM hit the crapper when they can generate such huge profits.

it looks like the dealers are making the money and some factories are losing out! The big local dealers here are Billionare, not millionares from the car business. I know 2 of them.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, they make a SUV. I want a Nissan Titan 4-Door pick-up, but the city where I live in does not allow you to park a PU in your driveway :nono:.

BUT you may park a Military vehicle like a Hummer though...

I drive a 04 Ford Explorer


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*volvo mt bikes*

You haven't seen the new volvo mt bikes, best crash ratings in the industry..

There must be lots of variances in the market in florida dirtboy, I guess we agree to disagree. Wish my parents had lived there  For the record...they sold chevy and olds...never saw that kind of profit..

Um....I roll in a Jeep cherokee...

peace all


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*volvo mt bikes*

You haven't seen the new volvo mt bikes, best crash ratings in the industry..

There must be lots of variances in the market in florida dirtboy, I guess we agree to disagree. Wish my parents had lived there  For the record...they sold chevy and olds...never saw that kind of profit..

Um....I roll in a Jeep cherokee...

peace all


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well, they make a SUV. I want a Nissan Titan 4-Door pick-up, but the city where I live in does not allow you to park a PU in your driveway :nono:.
> 
> BUT you may park a Military vehicle like a Hummer though...
> 
> I drive a 04 Ford Explorer


I thought about the Titan too but, couldn't get it w/the 6 speed manual. You can w/the Frontier, though. 6 speed manual + 270 hp = power/speed.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*no pickup in the driveway*

No pickups in the driveway!! That's harsh, sorry to hear it.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yeah, it goes back to a low for the 40's that states "No Work/commercial vehicles" can be in your driveway or in sight. I guess it goes back when PU were ONLY used for work.

The law has been challegned and will probaly be overturned. You can park a Hummer (Ary vechicle) but not a PU.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The Frontier is too small for me. it's either the Titan or F-150 4 door.
But ir's a really nice loking truck and I like the HP. My Explorer is so under powerd @ 218hp. The Escape which is smaller and lighter by 1000lbs +/- has 200hp!

Maybe a Pathfinder next time! Same as your Froniter. I went with the frod due to a $6000 rebate, 2% financing at the vechicle cost me $48 over invoice!


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Back on topic...do they come in 30.9?*

I went to the eBay store and there's only the 27.2's... and can't find info on http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/

Any other ideas for a light 350mm+ no-setback seatpost in 30.9 other than Easton EC90 or Thomson Masterpiece? Right now it is looking like I'll go the Thomson since I am worried about carbon and how easily it scratches when I do stupid things like lean the bike up on rocks etc.

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I don't cary the KCNC post yet, but there is the Extralite The Post UL2 in 30.9 x 350mm. Around 178g.

You can gte the KCNC here: http://plusonelapmarketsp.blogspot.com/

Ask if they can get 30.9 or just shim a 27.2 post.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*shim...*



MINImtnbiker said:


> I went to the eBay store and there's only the 27.2's... and can't find info on http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/
> 
> Any other ideas for a light 350mm+ no-setback seatpost in 30.9 other than Easton EC90 or Thomson Masterpiece? Right now it is looking like I'll go the Thomson since I am worried about carbon and how easily it scratches when I do stupid things like lean the bike up on rocks etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help...


a USE plastic shim for 30.9/27,2 weighs about 22g.
so together with a KCNC post you are still well below 170g


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

budswaller said:


> That is sad, I'm sorry to hear that. Someone must have got pissed that he wasn't screwing people like they were, and they were losing sales. Piss poor.
> 
> I'm not great at math, but if he's selling just above wholesale(I'll assume a 5-10 dollar profit margin) and those things are now selling for $85 or more, then they are almost a 40-50% markup item:eekster: . That is a ridiculous profit margin. Maybe if others were not so greedy, they could have figured out that sometimes "a fast nickle is better than a slow dime." Simply was all the guy was doing. The manufacturer got their money and I am sure that kcnc didn't care until someone complained. Go into a grocery store, for crying out loud, and you pay less for a jug of milk than it cost the store to buy it. I guess the dairy farms should think about pulling all their product from the resellers...( perishable item and not apples to apples, but you get the point).
> 
> ...


Its not greed, its that KCNC has told its dealers what price they can sell for-----if I sold at those low prices I would lose my dealer status with KCNC. So a quick nickle yes, but id i make a quick nickle until i sold my product and then I wouldnt be able to get anymore or make anymore nickles.

I was told by KCNC to raise my prices on cassettes, a week after I opened my store, because another larger retailer complained that my prices were too low.

Lastly, you got good customer service from me on the WW site, when you needed help mounting your saddle. http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16803

That is a service, i;m glad to help anyone out when I can. no probs. sorry if you think my price of $88 for one of the lightest seatposts on the market is "raping" and "screwing" its customers.

I pay for the item plus shipping, tax, credit card charge, and lastly duties for the goods. I'm not driving a porsche over here laughing to the bank at all the suckers I've conned as you seem to suggest.

Jeremy


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*jeremy b*

Hey man, chill. I did not know you were a vendor on weightweenies. I asked as one enthusiast to another. And i appreciated your help, however a remark like this will surely encourage me to never, ever buy from you. I did not single you out in my previous post. I did not single anyone out. I was making an observation. Many others here sell the product too, and many of them responded to what I said, in a controlled manner. I cannot believe a business owner/vendor would react like that. :eekster: Wow. I guess you were just having a bad day, and really needed to vent.

If you read my post, which I am assuming you didn't, you would see where I say that if he was under a contractual agreement not to sell at that price, then he was wrong.

If he was in the wrong, then he wrongly portrayed that, in the marketplace the item can
be sold for $55 dollars. This action would cause any consumer to take offense to others offering the item for $88 for example. I don't drive a porsche either, but I am that much closer every time I can save, for example, 33 dollars on a purchase. And as I stated, if he was wrong, then you can hardly fault a consumer for coming to the conclusion that others are overcharging based on what the market presented them.

Have lots of fun coming to other boards, after you help someone on a different forum, and then attacking them as a vendor when they say something you don't like. I guess my adjectives of "screwing" and "raping" were to strong for you. Would "overcharging" and "not serving the customers" best interest

I also highly doubt that you never enter a Walmart or the like. And am certain that at some point in your life you bought something at a good price(car, pencil, drill, etc) and said to yourself, I cant believe that "others" are charging so much for this. And the world goes round.....

And for the record, whomever complained about your prices to KCNC, is exactly the greed I was referring to.

Lastly, I think the point has already been made several times that he was selling at distributor costs, and therefore shines a different light on my initial post. I would never condone unsavory business practices.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, when I found this thread I thought I would actually find some opinions and reviews on the kcnc seatpost. I was wrong. :madman: 

Anyways, can anyone report on the durability of the post?


----------



## MEM (Oct 10, 2005)

*Short Test / KCNC Seatpost 27.2x350*



Baulz said:


> Well, when I found this thread I thought I would actually find some opinions and reviews on the kcnc seatpost. I was wrong. :madman:
> 
> Anyways, can anyone report on the durability of the post?


Baulz, I rode my Flux with this seatpost for about one month, not a big difference with the Thomson Masterpiece. Good finish, beautiful detail and strong, I recommend it for XC and aggresive XC but not for freeride, the clamp need to be strong for this purpose.

Note: I am a light rider, 150Lbs.

Just an additional comment: the tube without clamp weight about the same than the masterpiece, look the pictures:


----------



## MEM (Oct 10, 2005)

*KCNC Seatpost in 30.9x350*



MINImtnbiker said:


> I went to the eBay store and there's only the 27.2's... and can't find info on http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/
> 
> Any other ideas for a light 350mm+ no-setback seatpost in 30.9 other than Easton EC90 or Thomson Masterpiece? Right now it is looking like I'll go the Thomson since I am worried about carbon and how easily it scratches when I do stupid things like lean the bike up on rocks etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help...


Try here, I receive one for my hardtail today

http://fairwheelbikes.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=247


----------



## CactusHead (Mar 14, 2004)

Don't want to interrupt the seminar on economics, but, isn't the USE ti post around 150gm? Lot more expensive than this kcnc, around $100 - $150 last time I checked. But its Ti and I too believe in Ti seatpost and the extra flex they provide.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

CactusHead said:


> Don't want to interrupt the seminar on economics, but, isn't the USE ti post around 150gm? Lot more expensive than this kcnc, around $100 - $150 last time I checked. But its Ti and I too believe in Ti seatpost and the extra flex they provide.


A friend of mine had a ti USE post break. It was a scary jagged break in the shaft, he was lucky to only cut his leg. :eekster:


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

nino said:


> that guy is selling them for nothing...he's just damn stupid. anyway - i already told you guys that these posts are sweet.


YES GUYS!!!! Just remember, that if somebody else is doing something you dont like, just call them "damn stupid" and re-assert that what you are doing is "sweet".

AND, always remember that whatever Nino is doing is the only real way to do something. The magic Swiss vortex makes everything he touches the coolest, and it magically makes Dura-Ace ders on Aluminium cassettes shift like butter. If you think otherwise, you are wrong.

Remember, you are wrong.... you are wrong..... you are wrong.... nino is right..... you are wrong..... you are wrong..... his bike is more bling than yours...... you are wrong..... you are wrong..... make sure to shave those disc tabs off..... you are wrong.... you are wrong..... you are wrong.....


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

chequamagon said:


> YES GUYS!!!! Just remember, that if somebody else is doing something you dont like, just call them "damn stupid" and re-assert that what you are doing is "sweet".
> 
> AND, always remember that whatever Nino is doing is the only real way to do something. The magic Swiss vortex makes everything he touches the coolest, and it magically makes Dura-Ace ders on Aluminium cassettes shift like butter. If you think otherwise, you are wrong.
> 
> Remember, you are wrong.... you are wrong..... you are wrong.... nino is right..... you are wrong..... you are wrong..... his bike is more bling than yours...... you are wrong..... you are wrong..... make sure to shave those disc tabs off..... you are wrong.... you are wrong..... you are wrong.....


Thanks for the help, you have added a lot to this thread.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

*OK, any new ride reports??????*

I'm 215lbs fully loaded and am building up a XC bike. I'd like to hear about some new or updated reports on the performance, flex, and mounting hardware. 
Thanks
SB


----------

